# 35" 16 lb steelhead



## akaTink (Mar 19, 2008)

My son got the opportunity to go out for some steelhead with his buddy Rattler on Sunday morning. He came home with a 16 pound, 35 inch, jack steelhead. The pictures do not do justice to the awesome colors on this fish. He's the biggest I've seen from N.E. Ohio.

I just found out that because I only have 1 other post, I am not allowed to post up the pictures. So I'll post this up and then try again


----------



## akaTink (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

Thats an awesome fish!! Congrats


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Very nice fish, thanks for posting.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

Is he getting that beast mounted? It sure would look good on the wall!


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Schnikies !!! NICE FISH !!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow....nice fish

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## CaptainJuice (Sep 4, 2010)

Whoa! Nice Catch!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

:B Rattler emailed me the pic earlier today, what a horse, nice job! I'm going to hit it with him this week to try and corral a few after work.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

That is a cow, very nice fish congrats.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Nice!

sent from my HTC evo


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Wow! Nice Catch


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

wow nice pig man,great job,it's a beauty.


----------



## mark&sandy (Feb 8, 2011)

GOOD JOB! looks nice and fresh!


----------



## deer_turkey328 (Feb 27, 2008)

What a hog! great job.....


----------



## steelcrappie (Feb 15, 2011)

thats freakin sweet. Good job man


----------



## RiverRager11 (Mar 11, 2010)

Thats one to be proud of.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Wowser.............


----------



## Fuzzygrub (Nov 1, 2008)

What a hog!!!


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Saweeeeet!


----------



## freighthauler (Jan 23, 2011)

beautiful fish, congratulations! where and how? lake or river?.......WOW! thanks for sharing!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

There's always one downer, I think its a rule! Ignore Him!

That's huge! Congrats!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice fish man! Congrats on the beast!!!!!!:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Scooty Puff Jr. (Mar 26, 2008)

Congratulations man that is a beast


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Nice fish, and did you measure the girth?


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

great fish man....forget the nay sayers. That fish would be going on my wall


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

What a monster jack. I would have loved to see the hen that was near him. That fish would diffently be going on the wall if I caught it. Congrats.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Another mount supporter here! Great Fish!


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Awesome fish. Good thing you blurred out that building in the background otherwise there would be a lot of people fishing that driveway the next time you were out!

Joel


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice fatty!


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

That's a beautiful fresh male; they don't get much bigger. Congratulations and I'm sure glad you got it before it got draped with flies by the professionals .

C510I


----------



## mvidec84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice fish! I'd have a hard time deciding whether to mount it or eat like a king for a month!


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

mvidec84 said:


> Nice fish! I'd have a hard time deciding whether to mount it or eat like a king for a month!


The king would spend some serious time on the throne after eating that.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Nice fish!


Duuuuude, your neighbors house is melting. .. .. .


----------

